# "True Grit" Remake - Christmas 2010



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't believe they found an established actor willing to take on a role that John Wayne clearly hit out of the ballpark but apparently Jeff Bridges was willing. It is directed by the Coen brothers so maybe it has some chance but I think this is just further evidence that Hollywood is out of new ideas, or just unwilling to try them.

Matt Damon is playing the part of Texas Ranger "La Boeuf" that Glenn Campbell originally played and a relative new comer Hailee Stanfield plays "Mattie Ross" while Josh Brolin rounds it out as "Chaney".

http://www.imdb.com/rg/VIDEO_PLAY/LINK//video/imdb/vi985860377/


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm sorry it is not that Hollywood is out of ideas but rather the current generation of Hollywood Producers have grown lazy (it doesn't matter if we talk Movies, Television, Music, etc.) and would rather take something already made, retool it a bit and call it new.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

This looks pretty good. Recently picked up the Charles Portis novel in anticipation. :up:


----------

